# D&D players, Berkeley, CA



## zzeroparticle (Sep 27, 2002)

Hi, I'm looking for some D&D players who live in the Berkeley area.  I'd like to start up a group with players with me as a DM in a homebrewed setting.  If not, I'm also open to becoming a player in an existing game.  Times I'm availiable to game will be restricted to weekends only.  Thanks.


----------

